# kenpo dummy



## lonecoyote (May 13, 2004)

Hi, first post, anyway, I'm out here in the middle of nowhere, with no kenpo instruction close(at least 1 and a half hour drive) and I was wondering what anyones thoughts are about practicing kenpo on a mook jong. The ultraman looks cool and would be easier to build but I feel like I need to approximate blocks on the arm, sweeps, and leaning on the lead leg. I'll probably go with PVC first, with cut up old tires to see if it works before building a serious one.


----------



## Rick Wade (May 13, 2004)

lonecoyote said:
			
		

> Hi, first post, anyway, I'm out here in the middle of nowhere, with no kenpo instruction close(at least 1 and a half hour drive) and I was wondering what anyones thoughts are about practicing kenpo on a mook jong. The ultraman looks cool and would be easier to build but I feel like I need to approximate blocks on the arm, sweeps, and leaning on the lead leg. I'll probably go with PVC first, with cut up old tires to see if it works before building a serious one.



Welcome to the boards.

First of all nothing can replace a live instructor (you sure don't want a dead one).  I believe you are on the right path.  Give GM Vic Leroux a call his number is on the Karate Connection Web Site.  They have built litterally dozens of them and he can give you some insight on this.  

Respectfully


----------



## lonecoyote (May 13, 2004)

Yeah, the ultraman looks great but what I meant was more like a wing chun wooden dummy. I'll definitely give the Karate Connection a call as I'm interested in doing some distance learning, but what I was saying was that the wing chun dummy or jeet kune do dummy or whatever, has arms and a lead leg, which is where a lot of the action is, or it seemed like that to me when I studied kenpo. I'm just a kenpo novice though,  and there may be definite reasons not to have arms and a leg (can anyone say why?)but don't want to lose the techniques I worked so hard to get.


----------



## white eagle (May 14, 2004)

Lonecoyote 

Hum in the middle of nowhere are you from Nebraska?
Are you a coyote hunter?
I personally love to do that.
Good luck in training- a dummy will help instead of a partner but a trip to a dojo will add some more dimension to your training


----------



## lonecoyote (May 31, 2004)

just in case anyone is interested I built one from pictures and an article on the ikca website. I'm not currently studying ikca, but I understand there's something on how to build one on the orange belt tape. Just in training with it, I've come to understand that its about acquiring targets, whereas a mook jong wing chun dummy is probably more about blocking getting to trapping I think, although I don't really know the form. Anyway the dummy is a hoot. Anyone building one , I'd advise dry fitting it first, and realize that all the joints add a lot of height. He's about 6'3" now, but he was 7'2" at first !(I had estimated 5'9")


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 1, 2004)

What you don't meat 7'2" attackers every day? :uhyeah: 

Just kidding.  congratulations on you new Yuki.  Let us know how the training goes.

Respectfully 

Rick


----------



## bluenosekenpo (Jun 1, 2004)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13818


----------

